# Frank Zappa Performance Guitars Stratocaster - Mini Guitar



## Sebastian (Oct 24, 2012)

My newest build! 
The famous Frank Zappa Performance Guitars / Fender Stratocaster Strat Guitar.

it's About 26cm / 10 inches long


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2012)

We need a Zappa figure with the infamous walnut SG to go along with this now


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 24, 2012)

MFB said:


> We need a Zappa figure with the infamous walnut SG to go along with this now



I was actually thinking about that... just need time... time 

EDIT: Speaking of figures... check out this 4 feet tall statue!
A freaking Mazing!

http://www.keropiansculpture.com/frank_zappa_sculpture.html


----------

